# Giveaway - Takagi Honyaki Gyuto Collaboration



## Dave Martell (Mar 20, 2012)

Through a generous donation made by Karring (Mr Drinky) we have a 240mm Takagi Honyaki Gyuto to giveaway! :thumbsup:







Karring thought that it would be nice to do some additional work to this knife to make it even more appealing and he came up with the idea to involve some of our own craftsman for a collaboration project. 

The sharpening and bright shiny mirror polished bevel was done by Eamon of Burke Cutlery Services.

The new wa handle was made by Stefan Keller of JapaneseHandles.com

And finally the handle was installed by yours truly. 

I want to thank all of these guys for their generous donation of time and money to put this together. They did so selfessly, simply to give to the community - good show men!:doublethumbsup:



Here's the rules for entering the giveaway....

1. Post within this thread that you're "In"

2. Your post # will be your assigned entry #

3. You must be a member before today.

4. We will use a random number generator to select the winner.

5. The giveaway ends on Saturday evening - March 24, 2012


Good luck to you! 
Dave


----------



## echerub (Mar 20, 2012)

Please count me in 

Thank you guys for your generosity! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## EdipisReks (Mar 20, 2012)

in!


----------



## hax9215 (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm in! Beautiful knife, props to all involved for your largesse, and here's to a great forum!!!

Hax the Cook CLEAVERS RULE!!!


----------



## Kyle (Mar 20, 2012)

In.

Thanks to all those that made this happen!


----------



## kalaeb (Mar 20, 2012)

Well done guys, and thanks. I'm in.


----------



## bcrano (Mar 20, 2012)

Wow that's a beauty guys. I'm in!

Thanks so much to all involved!


----------



## RobinW (Mar 20, 2012)

Nice!

Thanks to all involved!

Ohhh, I'm in!


----------



## Zach (Mar 20, 2012)

In! Thanks Mr Drinky!


----------



## Vladimir (Mar 20, 2012)

Thank you guys!
I want to participate in this


----------



## JMJones (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm in.


----------



## Burl Source (Mar 20, 2012)

Please count me in.
Thank You and congratulations to the lucky winner.


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey, that came out nice, can I play too?  Just kidding, good luck everyone. In case anybody is wondering, the handle is kingwood with a lightly spalted maple ferrule.

Stefan


----------



## cnochef (Mar 20, 2012)

I am so in


----------



## Candlejack (Mar 20, 2012)

Generous as hell this is! Scary generous to give away as nice a knife as this.

I'm in.


----------



## El Pescador (Mar 20, 2012)

IN.


----------



## Flee (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm in.
Great work guys


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 20, 2012)

apicius9 said:


> Hey, that came out nice, can I play too?  Just kidding, good luck everyone. In case anybody is wondering, the handle is kingwood with a lightly spalted maple ferrule.
> 
> Stefan




Thanks for the explanation on the wood, I meant to ask you that before posting.:O


----------



## Andrew H (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm in. Thanks to everyone for their contributions (especially Karring!).


----------



## James (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm in. Beautiful work! I think it's the Takagi honyaki not Kakaji or am I mistaking it for another knife/falling trap to one of those OEM situations?


----------



## BraisedorStewed (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks to all involved. Count me in.


----------



## Twistington (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm in!


----------



## heirkb (Mar 20, 2012)

BraisedorStewed said:


> Thanks to all involved.



+1. 

I'm in.


----------



## 99Limited (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## mhenry (Mar 20, 2012)

IN!


----------



## Iceman91 (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm in! Very generous!


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 20, 2012)

James said:


> I'm in. Beautiful work! I think it's the Takagi honyaki not Kakaji or am I mistaking it for another knife/falling trap to one of those OEM situations?




You're correct, my mistake, I'll change that right away. Thanks!


----------



## jannend (Mar 20, 2012)

Hmmm, Seems like a great knife, I am in!


----------



## mr drinky (Mar 20, 2012)

Andrew H said:


> I'm in. Thanks to everyone for their contributions (especially Karring!).



Frankly, I had the easiest part. Eamon, Stefan and Dave made it look sexy and put in the sweat labor. Thanks again for the upgrades guys. 

k.


----------



## G-rat (Mar 20, 2012)

Man this place is ridiculously amazing! I'm in


----------



## clayton (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I am in!


----------



## slowtyper (Mar 20, 2012)

in! Looks great guys


----------



## ajhuff (Mar 20, 2012)

In.

-AJ


----------



## TB_London (Mar 20, 2012)

In,
Looks great cheers for the chance guys


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm in, good luck everyone!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm in! Thanks to Karring, Eamon, Stefan and Dave.

Rick


----------



## DeepCSweede (Mar 20, 2012)

Im in. Thanks to all of you guys for the generous gift.


----------



## obtuse (Mar 20, 2012)

Im in!


----------



## devsung (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm in - and thanks to Dave and everyone involved...


----------



## gentlecook (Mar 20, 2012)

im in :detective:

thanks


----------



## mdoublestack (Mar 20, 2012)

Yowza! Thanks everyone. Im in


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm in -- very nice of you guys to do this!


----------



## dizzle (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm in!


----------



## ubiquito (Mar 20, 2012)

Count me in! Great looking gyuto!


----------



## Rottman (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm in, thanks to all involved.


----------



## mhlee (Mar 20, 2012)

Thank you guys for each of your contributions! 

I'm in.


----------



## dough (Mar 20, 2012)

wow you guys are great.

im in


----------



## rsacco (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm in! Thanks!


----------



## Crothcipt (Mar 20, 2012)

Ok last 2 give a ways I was in early so this spot should be better. congratz to the winner. oh ya im in.


----------



## shankster (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm in! Thanks..


----------



## adletson (Mar 20, 2012)

Count me in!


----------



## SpikeC (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm in! What a cool deal! Thanks guys, for this and all that you do!


----------



## sachem allison (Mar 20, 2012)

what the heck, I'm in thanks, guys


----------



## knyfeknerd (Mar 20, 2012)

I guess I'm in. You twisted my arm. That knife is absolutely beautiful, and I've really been interested in Takagi lately. If anyone has any info on the family prior to WW2, I would love to know.


----------



## rahimlee54 (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm in, thanks alot.


----------



## BobCat (Mar 20, 2012)

Count me in!


----------



## red49er (Mar 20, 2012)

in. wife will dig it. might even wind up in again!


----------



## Timthebeaver (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm in, thanks to all parties.


----------



## UCChemE05 (Mar 20, 2012)

That is one sexy knife. Excellent work!

I'm in!


----------



## Dusty (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm in. Thanks so much.


----------



## mano (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm in and thanks


----------



## jm2hill (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm in! Thanks!


----------



## don (Mar 20, 2012)

Thank you, guys!

I'm in.


----------



## chefwatson (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks guys and I'm in!


----------



## K-Fed (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm in for sure.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm in!

Thank you to all involved for the generosity to this community.


----------



## Ucmd (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm in. Thanks.


----------



## sudsy9977 (Mar 20, 2012)

wow very generous boss.....im in!....ryan


----------



## chazmtb (Mar 20, 2012)

In!


----------



## juhha (Mar 20, 2012)

:wow:

I'm in!


----------



## JohnyChai (Mar 20, 2012)

Beautiful work! In.


----------



## The Edge (Mar 20, 2012)

Awesome!! I'm in! Thanks for generosity!


----------



## bprescot (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm in! Thanks Karring! Very generous of you.


----------



## sw2geeks (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm in! Thanks guys


----------



## stopbarking (Mar 20, 2012)

Yay! Gorgeous knife! I'm in!


----------



## tkern (Mar 20, 2012)

Definitely in. Beautiful work.


----------



## The hekler (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm in.... Thanks for the generosity guys, this is was makes this such a great community!


----------



## schanop (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm in too.


----------



## mainaman (Mar 20, 2012)

in


----------



## unkajonet (Mar 20, 2012)

Wow! I'm in!


----------



## Mike Davis (Mar 20, 2012)

Wow! Awesome guy's, I love this community. I am in!


----------



## steeley (Mar 20, 2012)

That is NICE thanks to all the the members for putting this together .
and i am in.


----------



## SameGuy (Mar 20, 2012)

In like sin.


----------



## Bulldogbacchus (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm in too.
Thanks to all you gentlemen who worked on this.


----------



## memorael (Mar 20, 2012)

I AM DEFINITELY IN! Thanks to all involved.


----------



## mattrud (Mar 21, 2012)

In


----------



## tk59 (Mar 21, 2012)

Dave Martell said:


> ...They did so selfishly, simply to give to the community - good show men!:doublethumbsup:...


I think you meant "selflessly."  I'm in. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Mar 21, 2012)

Im in! Wow, I love the korouchi finish!


----------



## Justin0505 (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks and great work to everyone involved! I'm IN!


----------



## Bkelly757 (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 21, 2012)

tk59 said:


> I think you meant "selflessly."  I'm in. Thanks for the opportunity.




Hahahahahaha - yeah I screwed that up , eh? 

OK I'm sleeking off to fix that before anyone reads it.....


----------



## dragonlord (Mar 21, 2012)

That's a really great looking knife,

I'm in


----------



## Lukas (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm in! thanks!


----------



## MadMel (Mar 21, 2012)

What a beauty!! And what generosity!! I'm in!


----------



## tgraypots (Mar 21, 2012)

This forum is just way too much fun. I'm in!!!


----------



## dbesed (Mar 21, 2012)

Thank you.

I'm in


----------



## Keith Neal (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks to all for your generosity. I'm in.


----------



## stevenStefano (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm in. Thanks for the opportunity


----------



## stereo.pete (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm in! Thanks Karring/Dave/Eamon/Stefan.


----------



## bprescot (Mar 21, 2012)

Woops! Didn't see the community aspect of the giveaway. Big thanks to Eamon and Stefan too! Handle looks awesome as does the sharpening/polishing job. It's just a sexy knife guys, great work!


----------



## wellminded1 (Mar 21, 2012)

Beauty im in


----------



## Hermes7792 (Mar 21, 2012)

In!


----------



## Lucretia (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm in! Thanks!


----------



## add (Mar 21, 2012)

Sweet Mary Alice!

Thanks Karring, Dave, Stefan, and Eamon.
What a great collaboration. :biggrin:

Yes, in here.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Mar 21, 2012)

In! Thanks guys, I've oogled this knife for a while.....


----------



## bieniek (Mar 21, 2012)

In


----------



## Miles (Mar 21, 2012)

sign me up!


----------



## Shinob1 (Mar 21, 2012)

In!


----------



## Cadillac J (Mar 21, 2012)

In


----------



## pumbaa (Mar 21, 2012)

I AM IN! I never win but worth a shot.


----------



## zitangy (Mar 21, 2012)

I am in.. Good luck everyone and tks to the sponsors..

rgds


----------



## Mark Jeremias (Mar 21, 2012)

I am new to the forum but would love to be in.


----------



## Duckfat (Mar 21, 2012)

All in!

Dave


----------



## Chifunda (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm in. 

Some mighty generous folks in these parts! :coolsign:


----------



## VoodooMajik (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm in! Thank you for the generosity. Love the look of it


----------



## Lefty (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm in like Flynn!
This would be one hell of a birthday present!


----------



## Mingooch (Mar 21, 2012)

I am so in, that is a nice knife


----------



## ptolemy (Mar 21, 2012)

gorgeous!

I am in!


----------



## Taz575 (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm In!!! I thought I missed this with 12 pages, then I realized the post was only 1 day old!


----------



## GLE1952 (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm in.

Glen


----------



## Amon-Rukh (Mar 22, 2012)

Wow--what an awesome offer for a giveaway! 

I'm in!


----------



## Craig (Mar 22, 2012)

I'd have to be a fool not to be in, but I'll be in anyway.


----------



## Darkhoek (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm in!

Thank you for your generosity. The edge sharpness and retention on these knives is as good as anything I have ever tried. 

DarKHOeK


----------



## stumpdeez (Mar 22, 2012)

I guess this is a good time to finally have a first post for as long as I've been around this forum. I'm in!


----------



## Micioarch (Mar 22, 2012)

In!
It's really amazing.


----------



## Line cooked (Mar 22, 2012)

I am in!!!

Thank you all


----------



## sel1k1 (Mar 22, 2012)

Beautiful knife. Ahhhh yah, count me in please :hungry:.


----------



## OCD (Mar 22, 2012)

In!

Holy moly, what a great way to get my 1st "big boy" knife! *crosses fingers*


----------



## dgravel (Mar 22, 2012)

Very cool. I'm in and even if I don't win thank you. Acts like this show why I like this site. People do things here truly for the love of knives.

Dan


----------



## Tristan (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm IN! 
Thanks!


----------



## bechler (Mar 23, 2012)

I am in! Thank you.


----------



## ecchef (Mar 23, 2012)

Eh, what the hell....I'm in if it's not too late.


----------



## Tatletz (Mar 23, 2012)

Please count me in :biggrin:


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 24, 2012)

Just a few more hours and someone will be getting themselves a new knife.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Mar 24, 2012)

What time is the drawing going to be Dave?


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 24, 2012)

Before I list the winner I wanted to once again say thanks to:

Eamon of Burke Cutlery Services for the sharpening

Stefan Keller of JapaneseHandles.com for the wa handle

And Karring (mr drinky) for the knife donation

:doublethumbsup:








So our winner is.....

#67 - *Ucmd* :thumbsup:


Congratulations - If you'll shoot me your address I'll get your new knife off to you ASAP


----------



## Andrew H (Mar 24, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Mar 24, 2012)

Congratulations!!


----------



## G-rat (Mar 24, 2012)

Congrats man. Real jealous over here. That is one beautiful blade


----------



## Crothcipt (Mar 24, 2012)

congratz


----------



## SpikeC (Mar 24, 2012)

Con grudge ulations!


----------



## RobinW (Mar 24, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## obtuse (Mar 24, 2012)

Congrats! Great score


----------



## Eamon Burke (Mar 24, 2012)

Enjoy it, ucmd! Maybe pics of it when the patina builds up?


----------



## Lefty (Mar 24, 2012)

Boooooo! Haha. Just kidding! Congrats!


----------



## knyfeknerd (Mar 24, 2012)

Congratulations indeed, you lucky @#$%$#!! [email protected]&^*(^%% @@@$$%&%%!!!!!!, I'm working through some jealousy issues with my therapist right now. My therapists' name is Jim. Jim Beam.


----------



## Taz575 (Mar 24, 2012)

Congrats!!


----------



## Tatletz (Mar 24, 2012)

Congratulations ucmd, enjoy your new knife


----------



## kalaeb (Mar 24, 2012)

Congrats Ucmd! Once again, many thanks to Karring, Stefan and Eamon, very cool of you guys!


----------



## echerub (Mar 25, 2012)

Woowoo! Congratulations!


----------



## sachem allison (Mar 25, 2012)

congratulations!


----------



## pumbaa (Mar 25, 2012)

congrats


----------



## steeley (Mar 25, 2012)

All the best to the winner.


----------



## don (Mar 25, 2012)

Congratulations! Beautiful knife.


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 25, 2012)

Comgratulations, looks like our winner has two nice customized knives coming from Dave and he is getting sharpening lessons from Jon, a perfect package  

Stefan


----------



## ecchef (Mar 25, 2012)

Congratulations! That's a damn fine piece of craftsmanship, and some damn fine community spirit!


----------



## Vladimir (Mar 25, 2012)

Congratulations!:jumping3::happy3::juggler::hoot:


----------



## dragonlord (Mar 25, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## Micioarch (Mar 25, 2012)

Congrats. You'll have to make a review...


----------



## MadMel (Mar 25, 2012)

Nice!! Congrats!!


----------



## Chifunda (Mar 25, 2012)

Guess I'll just file my acceptance speech away until the next raffle. :cry:

Congratulations! Use it in good health.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mike Davis (Mar 25, 2012)

Congrats!!! The generosity and camaraderie on this forum is applauded. Thank you guys for being so generous


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 25, 2012)

apicius9 said:


> Comgratulations, looks like our winner has two nice customized knives coming from Dave and he is getting sharpening lessons from Jon, a perfect package
> 
> Stefan




Stefan, who is the winner? Shoot me a PM if you'd prefer to say his name privately.


----------



## Ucmd (Mar 25, 2012)

Yash Patil 2410 Grandin gate lane cincinnati, oh 45208

awesome. Thanks sloo much. I am going to send you my shig from maxim to rehandle. Stefan will send you handle. Once again, thanks so much.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 25, 2012)

Ucmd said:


> Yash Patil 2410 Grandin gate lane cincinnati, oh 45208
> 
> awesome. Thanks sloo much. I am going to send you my shig from maxim to rehandle. Stefan will send you handle. Once again, thanks so much.




You're Yash? LOL - I had no idea. Well congrats to you Yash!


----------



## El Pescador (Mar 25, 2012)

Congrats Yash!


----------



## shankster (Mar 25, 2012)

Congrats! Nice win


----------



## Deckhand (Mar 25, 2012)

Congratulations Yash!


----------



## mr drinky (Mar 25, 2012)

Congratulations Yash. 

k.


----------



## Peco (Mar 25, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## add (Mar 25, 2012)

Congrats to Yash and thanks again to the gang for an outstanding GAW ! !


----------



## EdipisReks (Mar 25, 2012)

congrats! i'd like to see that some time.


----------



## Candlejack (Mar 25, 2012)

Congratuliations on a great prize there!


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 25, 2012)

Hey Yash, your new knife will ship out tomorrow morning.


----------



## UCChemE05 (Mar 26, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## Amon-Rukh (Mar 26, 2012)

Congrats Yash, and a big :doublethumbsup: to Karring, Eamon and Stefan for their awesome contributions!


----------



## Eamon Burke (Mar 26, 2012)

Enjoy it, Yash! Congratulations.


----------



## Line cooked (Mar 27, 2012)

Enjoy!!!


----------



## ptolemy (Mar 27, 2012)

heartfelt congratulations!


----------



## VoodooMajik (Mar 28, 2012)

Congrats! Lucky guys!!


----------



## brainsausage (Apr 9, 2012)

Congrats! And thanks to all involved, both the forum members and the contributors to this giveaway. I wish I had more time to read and post on this forum as it is full of some pretty awesome peoples


----------



## stereo.pete (Apr 17, 2012)

I believe a review is in order of this knife, Yash can you help us out?


----------

